# Tippet



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

I was just reading over the sticky about the different flies for the Provo. I was wondering what size of tippet and weight of leader you would recommend for dries in the realm of 18 to 24? Also is there much difference between Flurocarbon and Mono tippet other than the mono stretches a bit?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

In general I use 5x for size 18s and 20s. If you go smaller than that you may want to go to a 6x. I almost always start off with a 9ft. 5x leader. The way I understand it, flurocarbon has the same refractive properties as water, so it's more "invisible" to the fish. I've never seen the need for flurocarbon, but I don't fish crystal clear slow waters very often. 

For me it really depends on the type of water I'm fishing and the fly. If I'm on clear slow water, I'll err on the side of smaller tippet. If I'm on faster water or murky water, I don't mind bigger tippet. If the fly requires a more delicate presentation, I go smaller. Elk Hair Caddis, Hoppers, and the like, I use whatever will give me the best chance of not breaking off. Hook pullout and breaking your tippet are the two ways you're going to lose a fish, so I use the biggest tippet I can while still getting regular hookups. 

You'll find lots of opinions on this subject, but that's what works for me.


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I agree with will fish4food I would start off with a 9ft 5x leader and build on it as needed. I really like to fish fleurocarbon because I feel like it is more durable and worth the extra money. If you are planning on fishing only dries then mono is supposed to float better and be good for tiny dries and longer drifts. I fish the Provo a lot and I think you will be great with just some 5 and 6x tippet! The fish aren't too picky just a well presented fly works most of the time!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Everything willfish4food said. I do most all of my fishing with 5x tippet. Because I mostly fish size 14-18 flies, on clear but not crystal clear water. I just use mono.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Have you heard of the rule of 4? The general rule for tippet size is take the size of the fly you are planning on using and divide by 4. Based on that old general rule, you could use tippets ranging from about 4X to 6X.

Personally, I don't like tippet and don't use it. Fly fishing on heavily fished waters may make a difference, but generally I use 8lb monofilament as a leader and skip buying tippets.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I guess I need a guide or one of you experts to teach me about tippet. When I fish artificial or fly only waters and the fishing is tough, I usually tippet with a small piece of crawler and my catch rates go way up.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> I guess I need a guide or one of you experts to teach me about tippet. When I fish artificial or fly only waters and the fishing is tough, I usually tippet with a small piece of crawler and my catch rates go way up.


-_O-

You are the least likely guy on here to do that. Now Garyfish, on the other hand...............................;-)

As for the original question, I tend to use 5 or 6X fluoro for dries. However, I suck at dry fly fishing and need all the help I can get to elicit a strike. I am a believer that fluoro is better than mono for most fly fishing applications (dry or wet).


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

HighNDry said:


> I guess I need a guide or one of you experts to teach me about tippet. When I fish artificial or fly only waters and the fishing is tough, I usually tippet with a small piece of crawler and my catch rates go way up.


That thar is funny! I don't care who you are.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> -_O-
> 
> You are the least likely guy on here to do that. Now Garyfish, on the other hand...............................;-)


I'd never put a tip of worm on my fly. Just impractical. It rips off the hook on the back cast. Also - don't put smelly jelly on your flies either. Bad bad. Instead, just spray a little bit of WD40 on your wetfly and that'll increase your strikes.  And if you are having a hard time seeing the strikes, catherder has extra bobbers you can use.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If anyone needs some flies for fishing I have plenty. Come over and get all you want. They hang out around the dog run and the crap pile. All kinds and sizes free for the taking. Catch all you want.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> If anyone needs some flies for fishing I have plenty. Come over and get all you want. They hang out around the dog run and the crap pile. All kinds and sizes free for the taking. Catch all you want.


OK Smarty pants. Comments like that will get you fired from a South Fork fishing trip, and I don't care what your winning percentage is.


----------

